# MTB - Wed, 6/15/11 RAW



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2011)

Going to ride somewhere at sometime after work.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 13, 2011)

Meriden Ski Club is riding the Rez from the back lot of the Exchange. Might be up for this ride followed by some Murphy and Scarletti action. Harpoon drafts are $2.50!!! Get some!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Meriden Ski Club is riding the Rez from the back lot of the Exchange. Might be up for this ride followed by some Murphy and Scarletti action. Harpoon drafts are $2.50!!! Get some!



Hellz yeah!  Now you're talking!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2011)

What time is the ride supposed to start?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What time is the ride supposed to start?



6pm


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, unless something else comes up, like more effing rain!! :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this still on, or did it get too wet there in the last few days??


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

If the rain I got at my house over the past 4-5 days is any indication, my guess is the res will be pretty muddy. As we all know the place takes days to dry, but if you are going to sacrifice a place to ride might as well be there cause I am sure there are already people riding there this morning!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Is this still on, or did it get too wet there in the last few days??




As far as I know this is still on. Things were a bit wet in spots on Monday but the vast majority of the trails were fine.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll see you at 6 then?


----------

